# calcul congés payés fin de contrat



## Nounou80100 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjours, je voulais savoir comment calculer les congés payés fin de contrat. je termine un contrat fin aout. année incomplète. Fin juin la maman m'a régler les congés payés en une seul fois. Mais du 1 er juin au 31 aout je calcule comment. j'ai pris 3 semaines de congés en juillet; merci d'avance pour vos réponses toujours très appréciable


----------



## Lijana (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
pour connaitre le nombre de jours acquis pour les ICCP, vous faites comme vous avez fait pour le calcul des jours de CP:
nombre de semaines travaille et compris les semaines de cp acquises et prises. Si vos 3 semaines de cp était acquise vous les comptabilisez comme semaines assimilées à du travail.

semaines travaillées ou assimilées à du travail/4*2,5= *jours acquis en ICCP *

pour le calcul de € par jour:

vous prenez les heures hebdomadaires que vous diviser par 6(six est le nombre de jours ouvrables par semaine) et puis vous multipliez par votre taux horaire cela vous donne *le montant journalière *

puis vous multiplier les jours acquis par le montant journalière et voila vos ICCP

N'oubliez pas de faire une *régularisation* et si le contrat à fait au moins 9 mois , de calculer les *ind de licenciement: 1/80* de tous les salaires bruts


----------

